# Wish us luck



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi all;

Monday evening we catch the Eurostar to France then a leisurely trot down to southern Spain. The thing is this is the first time we have headed off so early in the year so I know that most camp sites won't be open. Has anyone done this route and if so any advice, we intend using Aires but it would be nice to find a camp site or two on the way down. We'll be away for 6 months so were not in any great rush and will probably take 7 or 8 days. 

Wobby


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Gone*

Hello there,

I thought you had gone!.

Yes I know the route, have done it a few time and it is well disputed on here. I will see if I can dig the post out.

Good Luck,
Trev.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Trev that would be great. I'll have a look around the site too.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

C and M, Have a good trip


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Trip*

Hello again Wobby,

I cannot find the post either via MHF forum search or google direct.

My favorite if you have the time is without doubt the western route. In other words, get round Paris via Rouen either on the Autoroutes (Peage) or the RN roads. Eventual join up with the toll free A75, over Millau. You can then either go to the southern French & Spanish Toll roads or better still if you have the time as you suggest, through the Pyrenees.

I can do that route in a couple of days, you have up-to 10!.

If you want a fast low toll route, Via Western France towards Bordeaux/Biaritz, onto Basque country and down through Spain Via Madrid.

As I said, if I had the time, no Question about it the former, taking the Pyrenees option. Look out for snow though!.

Good luck, happy and safe travels,
Trev.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Frank, will try and keep everyone posted on our travel when ever I can get on line.

Thanks Trev, I think I just might take the Millau A75 route been that way once before and love it. Would love to cross the valley with the sun above and cloud below!

Wobby


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Good luck to you both, have a great time and once again, thanks for the beers :wink: 

See you later in the year, give us a call if you need anything 

Eddie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spain*

Hi

Have a fabulous trip. If you have a look at the thread below, there is a bit about routes there. It may be a bit of use to you.

Russell

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-41747-rouen.html


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Good luck to you both.We have done the Millau route several times at this time of year with no problems have a look at http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php for Spanish aires,its all in Spanish with comments about the aires but if you cut and paste the comments into bablefish it will give you a good idea about the aires. Dont stay on the motorway between Barcelona and Valencia.Let us know when you are in Valencia area.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Eddie your welcome, will be down your way late October for a real beer!

Had a look at that thread Russell, looks good we have earmarked an Aire not to far away from Rouen.

Hi Hogan thanks for that I will PM you when we are in the area.

Regards Wobby


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I am a bit unsure as to whether you will be taking a similiar route to us when we left for Spain but ended up in Portugal, we had no probs with snow and we left on 15th Feb.

1st night at Calais the Aires overlooking the arriving ferries etc

2nd night http://conkertreefarmcampsite.bravehost.com/

3rd night http://www.alanrogers.com/campsite-info.php?SiteARNo=ES9039

On to Salamanca http://www.campingregio.com/ and for us the Algarve was then a 6/7 hour drive I guess Spain if you took that route would be a similiar route. we can't wait to do it all again.

From 3rd night http://www.alanrogers.com/campsite-info.php?SiteARNo=ES9039 Madrid was approx 6 hours I can honestly say stay a night or two here and enjoy...........whisky in Eroski supermarket here just over £4 a litre.

*Edit to add all the above open all year.


----------



## shackman (May 6, 2007)

Bon Voyage Colin & Mary. Have a great trip and a wonderful holiday.

See you in Oct for the Carthago factory trip meet when we will hopefully have our new I51.

I'm sure you will have some great tales to tell. We will be all ears for any free tips as we ponder our own future first long-term trip.

Ma Salaama

Ian & Margaret


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Byee wobby have a great time missin you already!!


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

wobby said:


> Hi all;
> 
> Monday evening we catch the Eurostar to France then a leisurely trot down to southern Spain. The thing is this is the first time we have headed off so early in the year so I know that most camp sites won't be open. Has anyone done this route and if so any advice, we intend using Aires but it would be nice to find a camp site or two on the way down. We'll be away for 6 months so were not in any great rush and will probably take 7 or 8 days.
> 
> Wobby


Good luck wobby

We are crossing a few hours before you...i think. 01:40, and staying over in Calais before heading for Belgium.....you never know, we may see you on the way back in September

Doug


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that brianrose we may well come bak that way. However as we are meeting up with our friends Cornishwop in La Mans for Mary's 60th we will go the route via the Millau bridggggggge! 

See you in Germany Ian & Margaret and I hope many more of the Carthago
fraternity. Hope all goes well with your hand over. 


So are we Doug by the harbour so we can see and hear the ships coming in, if your there and see us bang on the door FJ57HMC don't suppose we will be able to sleep much! 

wobby Colin & Mary


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> Byee wobby have a great time missin you already!!


Don't make me cry  :wink:


----------

